# Red Eyed Lucy Ball Python?



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

Is this possible?

If you bred an albino to a lesser, then
bred lesser het albino x lesser het albino, then
lesser albino x lesser albino.

I don't know lol, might get something different


----------



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol i've just found the polar ball


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

lesser het albino x lesser het albino may give you polar balls


----------

